# Suitable lacquer for carrying 50u mineral pigment



## saath (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi all, 
I would like to seek your sound expert advice on a suitable polymer that I could use to carry a mineral pigment (particle size 60u). I would like to create not-necessarily uniform aesthetic coats of 0.1-0.5 mm in thickness. The base material will be medium polished stone, and will be used in direct, tropical sunlight for up to 5 years. 

I realise that Acrylic will be the way to go, as far as costing and low VOC emissions go, but I'd love to hear what you experts think!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

saath said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to seek your sound expert advice on a suitable polymer that I could use to carry a mineral pigment (particle size 60u). I would like to create not-necessarily uniform aesthetic coats of 0.1-0.5 mm in thickness. The base material will be medium polished stone, and will be used in direct, tropical sunlight for up to 5 years.
> 
> I realise that Acrylic will be the way to go, as far as costing and low VOC emissions go, but I'd love to hear what you experts think!


You lost us at "Expert Advice". :jester:


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Look at sikkens product line


----------

